# No Queen in Cut Out



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

The bees use very young larva, less than five days old to raise a new queen so you should be good. Get the smallest larva you can find, you may have to use a magnifying glass to see them. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, Gary. I pulled a comb from the stronger of my two TBHs today and there was plenty of small larvae with basically none capped. It took me a moment to see them due to their size. I cut it just under the line where bees were starting to store nectar and moved it to the cut out lang. I'll check back in on them in a week to see how things are looking. I hope some of the larvae is young enough and that the new hive accepts them. It's already august and they have no stores for winter yet. Hopefully I'm not to late. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Your hive should make queen cells in a few days if they were going to make any. You could probably check any time to see if they did. Mature drones available when the virgin is ready for her mating flights may be a problem. If it doesn't work out, check on getting a mated queen, that will speed up the process of building up for winter without having to try a second time. 
Sam Comfort, anarchyapiaries.com, had mated queens available and may still have some for a couple of weeks. I just got two from him last week, real fast service. He should have a thread in the queen raising or for sale threads. His e-mail is: [email protected], treatment free, survivor stock. Price was $30 each, $2 each for marking, Express USPS 1-2 day shipping for $20. The info is for backup in case you need it. Good luck.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, no queen cells on the new comb. I emailed Sam and he still has mated queens. He also suggested moving more brood over to the queenless hive.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Get a magnifying glass or whatever works and make sure you're putting in eggs, can't go wrong that way, eh? My first split failed 'cuz I didn't look close enough, I guess. Someone suggested the cheepie magnifying reading glasses, I think I have some around somewhere, hope they're like 3.5 or 4... The sherlock glass I keep on my desk is a 10x and I use it constantly, eyes need a bit of help.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

I just ordered my new queen from Anarchy Apiaries. I checked the hive today and most of the brood I added has already hatched out. I will be adding at least one or two more brood combs from another hive before placing my queen in her new home.


----------

